
Stand up for startup employee rights posters in downtown Palo Alto - KeepTalking
http://qz.com/623952/palantir-flyers-dead-unicorns-silicon-valley/
======
turkishrevenge
We tech workers can really take the keys to the kingdom, if we want. In fact,
I don't think any group of people has had access to so much potential power as
an industry ever in human history.

Of course, the first part (and hardest) to the road to power, is getting
people to collectively understand how truly strong they are as a single,
coordinated unit. To paraphrase Lenin, democratic centralism is the hammer
which smashes all barriers.

